# Hair removal



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

What's your preferred method? It's gotten to the point where my back is starting to look pretty grim. It used to just be a case of shaving my shoulders but now it's pretty much light and dark hard thinly spread over 70% of my back, arse, shoulders, upper arm, down my sides, everywhere!

You guys wax at home, salon, laser, shave, clipper or just embrace the Seth Feroce look?

Main thinking of just giving it the number 2 clipper from head to toe?


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Tried the mrs' epillator the other day. Will not be trying it again! Hurts like f**k.

Usually now just trim with clippers unless I'm going away then hair removal cream.

Early 20s was a front and back wax.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Would a number 2 clipper be enough though? I use a number 1 on my head and there is still hair left.

Waxing seems to be the way forward as it takes a lot longer to come back. Shaving it will effectively make it grow back thicker.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Mildo said:


> Would a number 2 clipper be enough though? I use a number 1 on my head and there is still hair left.
> 
> Waxing seems to be the way forward as it takes a lot longer to come back. Shaving it will effectively make it grow back thicker.


 http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-if-you-shave-or-wax-your-hair-will-come-back-thicker/


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

monkeybiker said:


> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fact-or-fiction-if-you-shave-or-wax-your-hair-will-come-back-thicker/


 Enough said then :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

The doog said:


> What's your preferred method? It's gotten to the point where my back is starting to look pretty grim. It used to just be a case of shaving my shoulders but now it's pretty much light and dark hard thinly spread over 70% of my back, arse, shoulders, upper arm, down my sides, everywhere!
> 
> You guys wax at home, salon, laser, shave, clipper or just embrace the Seth Feroce look?
> 
> Main thinking of just giving it the number 2 clipper from head to toe?


 Laser treatment, never done it but it's gone for good.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Laser treatment, never done it but it's gone for good.


 Laser is the best bet but would cost £1000s to have the whole back, shoulders, upper arms and arse done!


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Would a number 2 clipper be enough though? I use a number 1 on my head and there is still hair left.
> 
> Waxing seems to be the way forward as it takes a lot longer to come back. Shaving it will effectively make it grow back thicker.


 Waxing is good but takes ages. Clipper you can do a bit a day and just rotate body parts. Bit like a bro hair clipping split.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

The doog said:


> Laser is the best bet but would cost £1000s to have the whole back, shoulders, upper arms and arse done!


 f**k having your whole body done, your a man. I'm just talking about the unmanageable parts on your back mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Waxing or using hair removal cream gives the smoothest finish. Alternatively you can trim it back with clippers and then razor the rest in the shower.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I recommend this very highly

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-Groomer-TT2040-32-Shave/dp/B003LPURPE/ref=sr_1_2_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1466968959&sr=8-2&keywords=philips+7000


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> f**k having your whole body done, your a man. I'm just talking about the unmanageable parts on your back mate. :thumbup1:


 I'd leave the mince meat on the chest and legs, forearms for sure. Just want it off my back and shoulders. Fluff runs from my head hair to arse crack along my spine at the moment. Looks like a horses main.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get cheap but good wax from? Is there a way to make it less painful? I read waxing is better as it pulls the hair from the root?

Hair on my shoulders and upper back is growing and the bodygroom / shaving is difficult (and I end up having to do it weekly which is a chore, and only stays smooth for 2-3 days).


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

I have also been thinking about this. I wouldn't consider myself a hair guy at all but the girl I am currently with hates body hair. I was thinking about an epilator has anyone used one?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Waxing parlor - make sure they use clean strips each time. Had ingrowns that lasted 2 months.

Epilator for the back, solo job??

Laser - no good if you continue to take testosterone.

I have the same issue as the op and researched getting LaserEd. Then did a Google search on what girls find a turn off. Apparently there's 95% of girls that think a hairy back is bad and only 75% that can't deal with a hairy bum.

Just in case you wanted to save money on laser treatment.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

I found the answer to my problems in a product called "back blade". It's basically a 4" wide long handled razor that you just run over your back to rid it of hairs. Front, legs and arse still get done with the electric razor.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

The doog said:


> I found the answer to my problems in a product called "back blade". It's basically a 4" wide long handled razor that you just run over your back to rid it of hairs. Front, legs and arse still get done with the electric razor.


 i thought you were kidding but its a real thing. i wonder if i could make my own with a couple of bics and a back scratcher.


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Veet. Only takes 5 mins of letting it soak in then 2 mins of scraping and jobs done for a few weeks


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

H5TON said:


> Veet. Only takes 5 mins of letting it soak in then 2 mins of scraping and jobs done for a few weeks


 your fortunate it takes ages to grow. few days and I get stubble


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i thought you were kidding but its a real thing. i wonder if i could make my own with a couple of bics and a back scratcher.


 The thing works a treat..... I use it about every 7-10 days and it shaves nice and close. Not so close you get In growing hairs though.


----------



## H5TON (Jan 10, 2016)

Bish83 said:


> your fortunate it takes ages to grow. few days and I get stubble


 I get stubble, but it's not full on growth for a few weeks


----------



## AndyBM (Sep 10, 2016)

bodily hair is never pleasant anywhere, it has to come off, i luckily only get rogue hairs at the moment which i get the missus to shave off for me, but they are thick dark hairs nonetheless, i did find a 'permanent hair removal cream' on the net but was very dubious as it whether it actually worked, i also need to be careful of moles as im covered in them, dont want to be ripping one of them off!!


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Just got into hair removal always thought it was a bit gay but it makes me look like I've instantly lost 5% bf.

I never realised I had pretty good abs till I took the hair off, I was literally like an ape from the neck down.

Waxing is by far the best but it's still far too sore to do a large area so I get my girl to wax as much as I can (until i feel the need to punch my girl after each strip) and veet the rest. Apparently Waxing gets less painfully each time so hopefully soon I'll be Waxing all over.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> Just got into hair removal always thought it was a bit gay but it makes me look like I've instantly lost 5% bf.
> 
> I never realised I had pretty good abs till I took the hair off, I was literally like an ape from the neck down.
> 
> Waxing is by far the best but it's still far too sore to do a large area so I get my girl to wax as much as I can (until i feel the need to punch my girl after each strip) and veet the rest. Apparently Waxing gets less painfully each time so hopefully soon I'll be Waxing all over.


 I get my back waxed (pain never lessens) and clipper my chest and stomach.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mangroomer-Yourself-Electric-Back-Shaver/dp/B000HQ0L2E


----------



## HandsomeBob (Oct 20, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/2359708374052208/


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

laser


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Think I might get one of these back blades as don't have a Missus to attack it with hair removal cream lol, I have two tufts of hair on my (shoulder blades) back and need to get rid


----------



## RickmyMorty (Jul 23, 2016)

You would think they could develop a leave on cream that would get to the root of the hair, those lazy scientist bastards


----------

